# Ubuntu avec Parallels desktop



## michaelprovence (3 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer Ubuntu avec parallels desktop sur mon mac mini intel.

Tout va bien sauf que la définition de l'écran est ridicule je me retrouve soit avec un écran occupant au milieu une petite fenetre et autour du noir même en plein écran soit avec un écran occupant 80% de la surface mais en définition pas très intéressant et pas agréable 800*600 environ.

Y'a t'il un problème de driver car ubuntu ne me propose pas de résolution supérieur dans ses menus ???

Merci d'avance ,

Michaël


----------



## johnlocke2342 (3 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour.
J'utilise aussi Ubuntu en dual Boot sur mon MacBook. Ne voulant pas installer la beta d'Intrepid, je l'avais installée en machine virtuelle avec VMWare Fusion. Il faut que tu installes les drivers manuellement. Je ne connais pas Parallels, mais sous VMWare, il suffit de cliquer, dans le menu "machine virtuelle", sur "installer les additions client" ou un truc dans le genre, je ne sais plus trop. Ca va monter une image disque sur ton bureau Ubuntu. Tu l'ouvres, tu devrais trouver deux fichiers .rpm (pour les distrib genre mandriva) et .tar.gz (pour toutes les distribs). Tu double clique sur le .tar.gz et tu décompresses l'archive sur le bureau (ou ailleurs), tu ouvres un terminal et tu fais un glisser-déposer de l'exécutable (en ayant tapé sudo avant). Puis, tu réponds "oui" à chaque question, tu rebootes la machine virtuelle, et Ubuntu devrait être à la bonne résolution.
Encore une fois, je ne connais pas Parallels, mais je pense que la procédure doit être similaire.


----------



## michaelprovence (3 Novembre 2008)

thanks au moins y'a de l'espoir 

Je vais voir si je trouve quelque chose d'équivalent sur parallels


----------



## johnlocke2342 (3 Novembre 2008)

michaelprovence a dit:


> thanks au moins y'a de l'espoir
> 
> Je vais voir si je trouve quelque chose d'équivalent sur parallels


Une petite recherche google devrait résoudre le problème...

Sinon, tu peux essayer virtualbox, c'est un logiciel de virtualisation gratuit multi plateformes que j'utilise sur mon PC qui tourne à 95% sous Ubuntu. Mais bon, ce serait con d'avoir payé un log à 50..


----------

